# 6 weeks pregnant and Thrush?



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi,
have had on off brown spotting for 4 days. which has been checked via dildocam and sac looked fine but since then I have had sore and red just inside vagina, have had a look with mirror and it is really red,it hurts when I wipe and today brown bleed is a beige discharge.(only once today, which is much less than b4)
Do you think its all linked? could I have an infection causeing bleed and other symptoms or is it just thrush?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's difficult to say without actually seeing it, but it does sound like you might have a bit of thrush, which is irritating you.  It might be best to wait till the loss has settled down a bit before treating it, but ask your gp for a prescription.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Emilycatlin,
Dr said that it was most likrly to be thrush and gave me a pessary.
Brown bleed has stopped so she thinks it was just old blood.
Roll on 30th for heatbeat scan.
Thanks again.x


----------

